# water pump



## nineteen 65 (Jul 8, 2013)

Helping a friend switch out a 389 in a 65 Lemans to a 455. His 'new' 73 built 455 has an eleven bolt water pump. Do the divider plates on an 11 bolt water pump have to be clearanced similar to the 8 bolt pump? I am assuming it should be, but would like to confirm. Thanks


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

Clearenced? If so when you dont they run fine. My 455 timing cover has an autozone reman pump on it with the factory divider plates and inserts as they were. Been cooling fine for 2 years now.


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

Yes, most agree that for the best cooling efficiency, the divider plate to impeller fin clearance should be no more than .100". The closer, without rubbing, the better. You can even Google up some info on this deal, including a short video.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What oldskool said, big time. If the clearance is correct without adjusting anything, you are lucky. Did one last weekend that was that way.....a '69 400 that had a factory 1972 pump on it. The clearance was perfect as it was. But the car only had 68,000 miles on it. Been a _long_ time since I've seen an engine that fresh and original.


----------



## nineteen 65 (Jul 8, 2013)

I appreciate the replies, just wanted to confirm. Thanks


----------

